# Shiners from Bait Shop into pond



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone was keeping shiner minnows in their pond, or had acquired some from a local bait vendor? 
I am wondering if the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_shiner or golden shiners are around here for sale anywhere?
I was considering getting a dozen or so , once the show melts, to keep the rosy red minnows and small bluegills company. 
I am thinking that the Trading Post in Massillon still sells them for about $ a dozen, not sure who else sells them.  I have a wildlife pond, just 3000 gallon not planning on keeping any large bass or much larger than bluegill in there.

Thanks,
George


----------

